# Jack plate



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Interested in a hydraulic jack plate for my boat. 17' grizzly with a 25 4stroke yamaha. Who has the best price for one? Bass pro runs about $650. Hoped someone might know where to find one cheaper. Manaul will not work as water changes depth quickly.
thanks.
redhorse9902


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

This guy makes some pretty trick jackplates for small HP applications. 

http://tsgcustom.com/


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks twitch. E-mailed today.
redhorse9902


----------

